# ISO TNT Bread-machine-to-oven recipes



## GotGarlic (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi. I tried making a loaf of cinnamon-raisin bread today, by using the dough setting of my bread machine, then letting it rest a few minutes, then rolling and filling and rolling up, then letting it rise again for almost an hour before baking for 50 minutes at 350. 

It didn't really rise at all during the second rise time, and came out from baking the same size it was when it went in. There's a proofing setting on my new Jenn-Air oven, so I used that, but I forgot to cover the loaf while it was in there. Could that have caused the problem?

If someone has step-by-step recipes for cinnamon-raisin bread and crusty white bread that I can use to make dough using the bread machine and then bake in the oven, I would *greatly* appreciate it  TIA.


----------



## alisontomsmum (Feb 17, 2008)

sometimes the dough setting on a bread machine has such a longrising time i sometimes find dry yeast sort of runs out of steam for the second rise! you could let the machine kneed the bread, let it rise in machine for about 30-40 mins then take it out re kneed it and follow instructions as before. i use my bread machine this way all the time, and it seems to work well.

my ovens not as fancy as yours but i would imagine not covering the bread prob made a difference as i find my bread rises best if covered in clingfilm next to a radiator!!

sorry i dont have any step by step raisin bread recipys to hand, but will try to find one and post later.

al


----------



## alisontomsmum (Feb 17, 2008)

heres my basic bread recipy that i do on dough cycle,
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/my-favorite-bread-recipe-43053.html


----------

